
List of video games notable for negative reception - tobr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_games_notable_for_negative_reception
======
PaulHoule
It is interesting that the rate of these is increasing over time; I also like
the assertion that "games licensed from movies (& etc.) are widely accepted to
be shovelware..." even though the Wikipedia editors probably wouldn't like it.

